# Mario Batali's kitchen...



## Otter (Nov 26, 2004)

I was just poking around the internet this morning waiting for my turkey jag to wear off and I ran a across an ipix of Mario Batali's kitchen. Wait for the big picture to finish loading and you can get a 360 degree view by moving your mouse.
http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/lf_kd_celebrity_kitchen_tours/


----------



## Audeo (Nov 26, 2004)

Geez, I really like that built-in recessed knife holder.  Thanks, otter.  This was a lot of fun to peek into!


----------



## middie (Nov 26, 2004)

that's the stove we want to get !!!!


----------

